# Scale Hardware is the U.S.'s best source for scale model fasteners.



## PTsideshow

http://www.scalehardware.com/

edited to change their claim as to the World's best source! As it was disputed :big:


----------



## te_gui

Am I missing something, or do they only carry metric sizes. I just took a casual look and that was all I saw


----------



## Cedge

Got to admit... I was hoping to see bulk 2-56 and 1-72 sizes myself. anyone got a source?

Steve


----------



## GailInNM

Scale bolts in brass and steel
http://www.americanmodeleng.com/
0-80 to 10-32 with scale hex heads

In brass only
http://www.jimorrisco.com/miniature-screws-and-fasteners/miniature-screws.html
00-90 to 2-56 in hex head


----------



## Bogstandard

> Scale Hardware is the world's best source for scale model fasteners.



I would suggest Americas best source for scale model fasteners.

In the UK most models engineering suppliers would carry stock that they have in just the bottom shelves. 


Getting a bit confused here.

In the UK we call cap screws, one where you use an allen key (hex driver) to tighten, and hex head screws are just that, screws with a hex head.

Any clarification?

John


----------



## zeusrekning

We call the ones you use allen wrenches for socket head cap screws. And the other hex head bolts.


----------



## Cedge

BINGO!! Gail.....that is exactly what I've been wanting. Hex head cap screws in 2-56, when they have them, typically come in packs of 5 in the local hobby shops at about twice the price of the bulk quantities on either of these sites. Duly book marked and placing an order very soon.

Thanks


----------



## PTsideshow

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> I would suggest Americas best source for scale model fasteners.
> 
> In the UK most models engineering suppliers would carry stock that they have in just the bottom shelves.
> 
> 
> Getting a bit confused here.
> 
> In the UK we call cap screws, one where you use an allen key (hex driver) to tighten, and hex head screws are just that, screws with a hex head.
> 
> Any clarification?
> 
> John


That is their claim I cut and pasted from the site. And yes it does get just a tad strange with the difference in nomenclature. As it has been explained above. It then gets further confusing as there are regional various terms. As for the soft drink Coca cola, it is called soda, pop, tonic, fiz etc. 
glen
I will see if I can edit it :big:


----------



## PTsideshow

http://www.hexcrews.com/
http://www.microfasteners.com/
Here are a couple more


----------



## dave e

http://www.colespowermodels.com/index.html


----------



## Cedge

PTSider...DUDE!!!
I just placed an order with www.microfasteners.com. At those prices, even if they are junk, they are still cheap. I can get 100 pcs for just slightly more than a single package of 5 pcs would cost in local hobby shops.

I ordered: 
2-56 x 1/2" x 200 pcs. - Brass
2-56 nuts (scale size) x 200 pcs. - Brass
#2 washers x 200 pcs. - Brass
2-56 x 3/8" 100 pcs. -Stainless
2-56 nuts 100 pcs. -Stainless
#2 washers x 100 pcs  -Stainless

Total with shipping... $48.00 and the guy was trying hard to get them shipped out today. I'll post again when they arrive. 

Thanks|
Steve


----------



## PTsideshow

Cedge  said:
			
		

> PTSider...DUDE!!!
> I just placed an order with www.microfasteners.com. At those prices, even if they are junk, they are still cheap. I can get 100 pcs for just slightly more than a single package of 5 pcs would cost in local hobby shops.
> 
> 
> Thanks|
> Steve



I don't think you will be disappointed, I have spent a bunch with them over the last couple of years. The mini brass lag type screws are great. but all the items are first rate and of a good quality. The couple is also great and they do try to bend over backs wards for service.
They are at The NAMES show each year and have been at The Weak signals RC show when it was the week before. 
glen


----------



## scalehardware

Thanks for all the free publicity for my business - www.scalehardware.com. I specialize in small fasteners with scale features... especially in sizes that cannot be obtained at hardware suppliers. Anything over 00-90 or 1.2 mm is fairly easy to obtain. I also offer every product in both brass and either stainless steel or nickel plated brass.

World's best source for scale model fasteners? I sure think so as over 70% of my orders ship to Europe, Asia and Australia. $3.00 same day shipping anywhere in the world.

This summer I am introducing castle nuts, cotter pins, acorn nuts, turnbuckles and conical head rivets.

Cheers! Bob


----------



## Cedge

Scale...
I'd have been happy to patronize your services, but you ran out of imperial sizes before you got to me...(grin). I tend to use a lot of 2-56 (scale preferred) and have begun using 1-72 because I couldn't find the 2-56 locally. (Masochistic tendencies alert)

The small turnbuckles sound like a winner. I've tried to find them in the past for securing cylinder lagging, to no avail. Welcome to the forum and thanks for the information.

Steve


----------



## zeusrekning

Scale, Your site is great and I hope to be a customer in the future. Can't wait to see your new products.
Tim


----------



## rake60

Welcome to HMEM Bob

Please do keep us updated on any new products!

Rick


----------



## Cedge

As I mentioned earlier in this thread, I placed an order by phone with www.microfasteners.com on Friday of last week, at about 3:30 pm. That order arrived by mail on Monday and I opened the envelope with my fingers crossed for luck. 

I was exceptionally pleased to see the quality of the fasteners and I will be using their services to add to my stock of screws and such, as time goes by. He's obviously repacking from a large bulk since the pieces were in zip lock bags with his own labels. He must have a great source to be able to do so at these prices. 

 I was pleased enough to give them a call and personally compliment them on their products and their fast service, something that seemed to surprise and rather please the girl who answered the phone. 

That is a tip that needs passing on. Every business owner gets to handle complaints and its a part of the job that... well... sucks. I've long forgotten what most of those calls were concerning. It was those rare unsolicited calls to say thanks, compliment the service we rendered, or the quality of our work that are still remembered, even today. Complaints are often deserved but if the company pleased you, let them know that too. It will make your future dealings all the sweeter for both of you. 

Steve


----------



## Mcgyver

scalehardware  said:
			
		

> Anything over 00-90 or 1.2 mm is fairly easy to obtain.



I guess, but there aren't that many suppliers producing a properly shaped and sized hex head and there could stand to be some competition.....Power model supply when they were around used to sell assortments in little plastic compartmentalized cases, you'd get so many 1/4 long bolts, so many 3/16 etc etc. They were great and no one is offering that as far as i know.

I notice some of the longer bolts threaded all the way, these longer ones might be better threaded part way. The other idea might be to offer studs. They really finish a model well and while I've seen BA sized studs haven't seen UN. or maybe even threaded square nuts and bolts - you'd for sure be the only one doing that and I bet a lot of guys would go that way to correctly finish a model.

Consider offering larger sizes as well, inventory costs can't be much and you're missing alot of the market.... many of us I'm sure would like simple one stop shopping. i haven't need fasteners that small, its good to know where to get them. 

I don't mean to tell you your business, just giving feed back - its great to have another supplier


----------



## Cedge

McGyver
Something like these? http://www.microfasteners.com/catalog/products/AST.cfm . I'm probably ordering a couple of the hex head assortments in the near future. I'll also probably order a couple of each assortment, up through #10 hex socket head. At less than $20.00 per assortment it's far cheaper than my local hardware store, even with postage added.

Steve


----------



## Mcgyver

that's the general idea, the ones i have each set is restricted to a size, ie 4/40 is one set, 3/48 another etc. so you end up with a good selection of each 

Then again I have to slow down on filling every spot under the bench; with a practical view it would probably make more sense to order exactly what you need when you need it. I guess we're all part pack rat in this hobby

Are micro fasteners done to model engineer sizes? if not the hex head can be grossly over sized, if they are it looks like a good source.


----------



## Cedge

You can see them in action on the water engine thread. They are securing the flange onto the copper Air Column. The nuts are offered in 3 widths... 5/32 (grossly over sized), 1/8 and what is called "Scale". The "Scale" are quite tiny and look right for our use. Those are the ones shown in the photo.

Steve


----------



## Mcgyver

those look good, I hadn't seen that thread - nice looking engine, I like the attention to detail like flanges to connect piping and the oilers etc. good stuff


----------

